# Question concerning GE/Momentum Silicone Product 300



## jacobspeier (Nov 13, 2019)

Has anyone experienced any issues with the GE/Momentum silicone product 300? Specifically birds pecking at and through silicone coating? Over any substrate, metal, BUR, Single ply, or PUF? Excluding Foam roofing, because we all know that birds have been at all foam products for quite some time.

Jacob Radford-Speier,
Commercial Project Manager
CA


----------

